# Radeon 9700 SE



## dibe0014 (21. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das SE bedeuten soll? Die ist im neuen Aldi PC eingebaut.

 Danke


----------



## Alex Duschek (21. Februar 2005)

Hö?

Also ich bin ja nicht auf dem Laufenden in Sachen Aldi-PC,aber die Radeon 9700 gibts seit über 2 Jahren,von daher glaube ich nicht,wenn ich mich an die bisherigen Aldi-Rechner erinnere,dass eine derartige Grafikkarte,von der ich übrigens noch nie was gehört habe,eingebaut sein wird.

PS:
Im Normalfall heißt SE schlechter,also weniger Chip- und/oder Speichertakt und/oder -bandbreite


----------



## turboprinz (22. Februar 2005)

Ruud Van Nistelrooy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Normalfall heißt SE schlechter,also weniger Chip- und/oder Speichertakt und/oder -bandbreite



HiHo,
das stimmt nur Teilweise. Bei ATI heist SE langsamer (XT sind die schnelleren). Bei Nvidia ist SE schneller.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

